# Общедоступные форумы > Обучение собак или всё о дрессировке собак >  Фигурант.

## ЗакусАЙ

К сожалению, попытки создать тему о фигурантах на других форумах заканчивались неудачно, - все быстро выливалось в флуд. Не хотелось бы, что в этой теме все закончилось так же.

Здесь я предлагаю обсудить следующее:

1. Каким, собственно говоря, люди хотят видеть своего фигуранта, какими качествами и знаниями он должен обладать.

2. Фигурантам я бы предложил обмениваться здесь опытом своих тренировок.

3. Можно попытаться разобрать (в нормативе ИПО, например), что пошагово в каждом из этапов раздела С должен делать фигурант, и как он должен это делать.

(Во всех трех вопросах, я думаю, логично было бы разделить два вида :Ag:  фигурантов, - треннингового и соревновательного, потому что это, ИМХО, звери разные.)

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

О тренировках (выносливости и физической силы):

Бег без утяжеления (длинная дистанция в низком темпе, короткая дистанция в высоком темпе, короткая дистанция с ускорением до максимума, потом опять снижением скорости и опять ускорение).

Бег с утяжелением, коим может выступить все, что угодно, - специяльная жилетка с грузами, например, я беру для этого старый броник.

Бег по сугробам.

Физическая сила... У фигуранта работает несколько групп мышц. Я бы сказал, что это: Мышцы кисти той руки, которая в рукаве. Бицепс, крылья той же руки. Мышцы пресса (прием на лобовой, например). Икры. Лодыжки (не помню я, как там называются мышцы) СПИНА! :0317: 

О спине я хотел бы отдельно, поскольку остальные группы мышц, даже если натрудить очень, поболят, да и перестанут с выходом молочной кислоты. Со спиной сложнее, потому что сорвать ее, спину, особенно при работе с тяжелыми собаками, - роторами, например, очень легко. А сорвав - либо пропускать тренировки, либо гробить спину дальше, либо вообще отказываться от спорта.

Очень хорошо помогает (это помимо тренировок, конечно) пояс для борцов или тяжелоатлетов, который одевается при работе с собаками и распределяет нагрузку. Обязательным мне кажется разминка спины (да и не только) перед началом работы с собаками. Вот об упражнениях для спины, кто какие делает, - я бы послушал с удовольствием.

Упражнения для кистей: очень хорошо тренирует кисти резиновый эспандер (кольцо) - именно ту группу мышц, которая нужна). Разминка для кистей перед началом работы - простые круговые движения сжатых кулаков. 

С тренировкой бицепсов и крыльев, я думаю, все ясно... Разминать  их можно перед тренировкой - имитация бега через скакалочку, с согнутыми и прямыми руками.

Хорошо еще - в руке (той, на которую рукав одевает фигурант) - гиря, движение корпусом влево-вправо. Нагрузка - имитация той, которую получает фиг при положении "собака на рукаве не хочет, сцуко, делать "аус" :Aa: 

Очень понравилось упражнение то, которое Флюгге дает на своих семинарах с рукавом, фигурант одевает рукав и набегает на футбольные ворота (или дерево, столб) с разворотом при столкновении: уражнение -имитация лобовой атаки. Очень хорошо, если с другой стороны ворот (дерева) кто-то наблюдает за процессом, он может корректировать лобовую (слишком жестко, слишком ранний разворот и так далее). Но это уже, скорее, техника, а не физика.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

Что касается техники. Думаю, не будет возражений против того, что лобовая атака - самый травматичный этап раздела С ИПО. Травмировать собаку в конвоировании, в побеге или в облайке - эт нужно постараться, ИМХО.

Что касается лобовой. Не думаю, что можно придумать что-то много более умное, чем тренировка приемов на лобовой о футбольные ворота. Травмировать их, ворота, не травмируешь, :Ag: . Я бы начинал оооочень-очень медленно, медленным шагом, - это помогает разложить весь прием на составляющие. Кстати, прием на лобовой по движениям практически идентичен рукопашному удару ногой с разворотом туловища, поэтому рукопашникам тренировать лобовую - проще :Ag: ИМХО.

ИМХО: лучше упасть на лобовой, потеряв равновесие, чем встретить собаку коленом, не успев развернуть туловище. Лучше снизить скорость на приеме, если не уверен в том что все успеешь сделать правильно, чем принять собаку как о бетонную стену. Наблюдая тырнетовские и на дисках ролики, я, к сожалению своему, увидел, что многие фигуранты, работая, в частности, лобовую, заботятся больше о том, как они будут выглядеть, чем о том, чтобы показать собаку и не травмировать ее.

http://www.anrebrividea.webgarden.cz/frankie-anrebri

За такой прием на лобовой три раза утюгом фигуранту (лицензированному, надо полагать) по баЩЩКА. Забавно, кстати, что из замедленной сцены лобовой момент, когда он собаку об коленку принимает, вырезан. :0317:

----------


## Irka

для чего нужен бег с утяжелением? Что он дает в качестве тренировочного упражнения? Какие группы мышц развивает? Лично мне кажется, что это упражнение пустое и только выматывает организм.

----------


## aria

> Физическая сила... У фигуранта работает несколько групп мышц. Я бы сказал, что это: Мышцы кисти той руки, которая в рукаве. Бицепс, крылья той же руки. Мышцы пресса (прием на лобовой, например). Икры. Лодыжки (не помню я, как там называются мышцы) СПИНА!


У нас в городе с фигурантом оооочень туго: обращаемся время от времени с консультациями к специалистам в другом. Вот я и попросила показать мне основные движения, как принимать собаку на валик (развиваться-то надо!). То-то я удивляюсь, почему у меня вдруг болят ВСЕ!!! мышцы: от щиколоток до шеи!  :0183:

----------


## jarvenmaa

Ира, бег с утяжелением в основном грузит мышцы ног, особенно бедра. Эффект примерно тот же, что от бега по сугробам, песку или воде. Плюс выносливость. (Хорошо сбрасывать вес в короткие сроки :Ag: ). Но я бы бегал не в бронике, а с обвесом на поясе или пакетами с песком в карманах на бедрах. Еще можно с автомобильной покрышкой в руках, держа ее перед грудью (здорово учит держать спину и статичная нагрузка на плечи, бицепсы и кисти).

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Кстати, прием на лобовой по движениям практически идентичен рукопашному удару ногой с разворотом туловища, поэтому рукопашникам тренировать лобовую - прощеИМХО.


А из борцов и рукопашников вообще получаются техничные фигуранты. :Am: 




> ИМХО: лучше упасть на лобовой, потеряв равновесие, чем встретить собаку коленом, не успев развернуть туловище. Лучше снизить скорость на приеме, если не уверен в том что все успеешь сделать правильно, чем принять собаку как о бетонную стену.0317:


Согласен.

----------


## Tatjana

Какая тема замечательная!!! Артем, спасибо! Полностью поддерживаю все вышесказанное тобой! :0493: 

Только где бы еще взять таких фигурантов, кто так ответственно относиться к своему делу и своему здоровью?
Спина и плечо у фигурантов очень подвержены риску получить серьезные травмы. В спорте, говорят, что век фигурантов-статистов совсем не долгий.
В прошлом году в кулуарах мы обсуждали с Ярославом Вненчаком, который считается отличным статистом мирового класса, проблемы физического состояния. Он, например, год готовился к работе на ЧМ, тренируя свои мышцы и скоростные способности.
В последнее время заметна тенденция агрессивной работы фигурантов на крупных соревнованиях. Для этого надо точно заниматься своим физическим состоянием.
Что касается собак. Главная проблема при скоростной и агрессивной работе фигуранта - это отпуски. Если сильная собака привыкла к пассивному тренингу, то столкнувшись на соревнованиях с агрессивной работой может замедлить отпуск или вообще не отпустить. А это баллы и крушение надежд. :Ac: 

Так что Артем, полностью тебя поддерживаю, фигурант должен поддерживать свое физическое состояние. 



> О спине я хотел бы отдельно, поскольку остальные группы мышц, даже если натрудить очень, поболят, да и перестанут с выходом молочной кислоты. Со спиной сложнее, потому что сорвать ее, спину, особенно при работе с тяжелыми собаками, - роторами, например, очень легко. А сорвав - либо пропускать тренировки, либо гробить спину дальше, либо вообще отказываться от спорта.
> 
> Очень хорошо помогает (это помимо тренировок, конечно) пояс для борцов или тяжелоатлетов, который одевается при работе с собаками и распределяет нагрузку. Обязательным мне кажется разминка спины (да и не только) перед началом работы с собаками. Вот об упражнениях для спины, кто какие делает, - я бы послушал с удовольствием.


У нас в Эстонии некоторые фигуранты используют этот пояс. (И правильно делают) :Ab: .

----------


## Tatjana

> 1. Каким, собственно говоря, люди хотят видеть своего фигуранта, какими качествами и знаниями он должен обладать.


В первую очередь я бы хотела видеть соображающего фигуранта. :Ap: 
В моей практике, все одаренные фигуранты, как правило были  хорошими спортсменами со своими собаками. Т.е. хороший фигурант -  это хороший проводник для собственной собаки. Мне даже кажется, что необходимое условие для фигуранта, подготовить собственную собаку к нормативу в той ступени, где проводятся соревнования. И сдать этот норматив. 

У меня есть возможность задать какие-то спорные, интересующие нас вопросы Петеру Роде (знаменитый немецкий фигурант, который координирует работу фигурантов Германии, занимается их подготовкой).

Думаю, он нам ответит. :Ab: 



> 3. Можно попытаться разобрать (в нормативе ИПО, например), что пошагово в каждом из этапов раздела С должен делать фигурант, и как он должен это делать.


Я бы даже не начинала вопрос с ИПО. Я бы поставила вопрос с чего надо начинать раздел защиты? У специалистов даже есть два разных понятия: раздел С и раздел защита.
Лично я стараюсь не думать о разделе С, где баллы имеют первостепенное значение. Мне важно выявить у собаки способность к защитной работе, а не к голому получению магической суммы в 100 очков.

PS. А я могу тут за своих фигурантов высказываться, для которых являюсь обучающим тренером, а то они в инете практически не пишут? :Ah:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> для чего нужен бег с утяжелением? Что он дает в качестве тренировочного упражнения? Какие группы мышц развивает? Лично мне кажется, что это упражнение пустое и только выматывает организм.


Андрей уже сказал, для чего он нужен, согласен я бы еще охотно побегал с веревочкой, привязанной к рукаву и вторым фигурантом на другом конце этой веревочки :Ag:  (Тоже на видео семинара Флюгге я ото видел и это - правильная нагрузка).

По поводу выматывания организма... И замечательно, что выматывает! Чудесно, что выматывает! :Ad:  :Ap:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Вот я и попросила показать мне основные движения, как принимать собаку на валик (развиваться-то надо!). То-то я удивляюсь, почему у меня вдруг болят ВСЕ!!! мышцы: от щиколоток до шеи!


А что имеется в виду под приемом на валик? :Ad:  О боли в мышцах... ништо, это не страшно. Когда человек начинает заниматься любым спортом и получает "нежданную нагрузку", у него болят мышцы от избытка молочной кислоты. Потом организм "привыкает" к получаемой нагрузке и мышцы болеть перестают. Чтоб перестали болеть - "клин клином" - болящие мышцы вы опять загружаете работой, греете их, от этого оне быстрее перестанут болеть. Массажик и банька (ну или хотя бы горячая ванна) тоже очень хорошо помогают, равно как и разогревающие кремы и мази.

----------


## ИРИНА Е.

Бицепс. Сгибания (одновременные или поочерёдные) с гантелями стоя или сидя, концентрированные сгибания руки с гантелью в наклоне, «молоток» (стоя или сидя). Упражнения можно выполнять с "читингом" или без него в зависимости от ваших целей.

Трицепс. Разгибание руки с одной гантелью стоя или сидя из-за головы (одной или двумя руками одновременно), отведение назад руки с гантелью в наклоне.

Дельты. Для передних пучков дельт - жим гантелей стоя или сидя (если жмёте гантель каждой рукой поочерёдно, то другой рукой возьмитесь за что-либо для сохранения устойчивости положения), поочерёдные подъёмы гантелей перед собой.
Боковые дельтоиды - разводка в стороны стоя или сидя (одной или двумя гантелями одновременно, если каждой рукой по очереди - возьмитесь другой рукой за опору для сохранения равновесия и устойчивости).
Задние дельты - разводка гантелей (обоих, так как поочерёдно каждой рукой делать это неудобно) в наклоне стоя или сидя, тяга гантелей в наклоне стоя двумя руками одновременно, можно также делать тягу одной гантели с упором о скамью (или, к примеру, сдвинув вместе 2 стула). В этом случае упражнение похоже на тягу гантели в наклоне для широчайших мышц спины, только при подъёме гантель отводится ещё немного в сторону, и атлет пытается делать это упражнение именно за счёт основного участия в нём задних дельтовидных мышц, а не мышц спины.

Трапеции. Шаги с гантелями стоя.

Мышцы предплечья. Тут выбор упражнений очень богат – предплечья хорошо прорабатываются при работе над бицепсами и трицепсами, особенно хорошо при упражнении «молоток» (основная цель которого - бицепсы), а также упражнениями с гантелями, когда кисть во время движения супинируется. Также можно выполнять различные сгибания и разгибания хватом сверху или снизу (можно вращения) кистей с гантелями (одной или двумя руками одновременно).

Грудь. Для проработки груди придётся привлечь к тренировке, по крайней мере, ещё 2 стула и дощечку (которую нужно класть между ними) подходящей длины и ширины, чтобы удобно было лежать и делать жим (возьмите её размером, равным размеру доски у обычных стоек для жима лёжа). На этой конструкции - жим или разводка гантелей. Приспособьтесь и попробуйте зафиксировать доску в наклоне головой вверх – тоже жим или разводка гантелей. Можно поставить по бокам ещё два стула, чтобы брать с них гантели и класть после выполнения упражнения, особенно если гантели тяжёлые, дабы не травмировать плечи или ещё что; если же гантели довольно лёгкие – можно и самому встать с ними и поставить их на пол. Для груди и грудной клетки в целом также хороши пуловеры с гантелями.

Широчайшие мышцы спины. При наличии гантелей с ними для широчайших мышц спины можно выполнять лишь одно упражнение – тяга одной гантели в наклоне. Очевидно, одного этого упражнения мало для пропорционального развития широчайших - как минимум его надо дополнять подтягиваниями или тягами блока сверху широким хватом для развития ширины спины.

Мышцы низа спины. Наклоны туловища вперёд с гантелью за головой. Также можно поделать обычные разгибания туловища назад лёжа на полу на животе – тоже неплохое упражнение для длинных мышц спины.

Пресс. Обычно здесь проблем не возникает – список упражнений очень обширен, свободные отягощения в основном используются в качестве дополнительной нагрузки, когда со своим собственным весом становится уже легко выполнять упражнения.

Бёдра. Бицепсы бедра хорошо прорабатываются упражнениями, приведёнными для низа спины. Квадрицепсы: если приспособитесь удобно приседать с гантелями - это будет большой плюс для развития ваших бёдер; выпады вперёд одной ногой с гантелями в руках. Во всех этих упражнениях задействуются также и бицепсы бёдер.

Икры. Различные подъёмы на носки (одной или двумя ногами одновременно), лучше найти себе подставку для обеспечения максимальной амплитуды. Для увеличения нагрузки в одну из рук взять гантель (второй держитесь за какую-либо опору, чтобы не потерять равновесие). Некоторые просто с отягощением в руках ходят по комнате с небольшим выпрыгиванием или просто поднимаются на носки на полу.

Сделаем вывод: даже используя лишь одни гантели в тренировках, начав занятия с ними, можно первое время хорошо прогрессировать, причём при правильном подборе упражнений ваши мышцы будут развиваться пропорционально друг другу. В модном дорогом спортзале ли будете заниматься с разнообразными тренажёрами и специальными устройствами или же дома с гантелями и собственным весом тела - при правильном подборе упражнений разницы в прогрессе вы не почувствуете.

----------


## jarvenmaa

> я бы еще охотно побегал с веревочкой, привязанной к рукаву и вторым фигурантом на другом конце этой веревочки


Опять же, можно использовать покрышку от джипа на поводке

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Какая тема замечательная!!! Артем, спасибо! Полностью поддерживаю все вышесказанное тобой!
> В последнее время заметна тенденция агрессивной работы фигурантов на крупных соревнованиях. Для этого надо точно заниматься своим физическим состоянием.
> Что касается собак. Главная проблема при скоростной и агрессивной работе фигуранта - это отпуски. Если сильная собака привыкла к пассивному тренингу, то столкнувшись на соревнованиях с агрессивной работой может замедлить отпуск или вообще не отпустить. А это баллы и крушение надежд.
> 
> Так что Артем, полностью тебя поддерживаю, фигурант должен поддерживать свое физическое состояние.


(Сразу хотел бы спросить, Тань, как здесь цитировать отдельные предложения?

Спасибо за оценку темы. :Ax: 

ПО ПОВОДУ ОТПУСКОВ собачки на соревнованиях! Татьяна, тут я несогласный сделался абсолютно. Если я правильно вас понял, вы считаете такое положение дел, когда фигурант работает на соревнованиях агрессивно, - нечестным, неправильным. Крушение надежд... Крушение НЕОПРАВДАННЫХ, "на авось" надежд. Фигурант как раз (в рамках норматива, конечно" должен создать максимальное давление, максимально усложнить собаке жизнь, добиться того, чтобы она НЕ ДОГНАЛА на побеге, УБЕЖАЛА на облайке, СОРВАЛАСЬ на теснении, НЕ ПОБЕЖАЛА к нему на лобовой, НЕ ОТПУСТИЛАСЬ в разных стадиях. Это ИМХО, разумеется. Это либо не очень сильная, либо недостаточно подготовленная собака. :0317: 

Соревновательный фиг должен свое физическое состояние поддерживать, в первую очередь для того, чтобы предоставить РАВНЫЕ возможности тем собачкам, с которыми он отрабатывает на соревнованиях. Чтобы не было такого, что первую собаку он отработал в максимальном темпе, а к последней черепашкиным шажком тащился.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Опять же, можно использовать покрышку от джипа на поводке


Да, я согласен, Андрей, но не забывайте о том, что если на другом конце веревочки висит второй фигурант, он сымитировать приход собачки может много более натурально. :Ad:

----------


## jarvenmaa

> Да, я согласен, Андрей, но не забывайте о том, что если на другом конце веревочки висит второй фигурант, он сымитировать приход собачки может много более натурально.


Ага, только фиг второй не всегда под рукой. Впрочем, джип тоже. :Ag:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> А из борцов и рукопашников вообще получаются техничные фигуранты.
> .


Есть и рефлексы тела, которые мешают. Стойка в остановке (в укрытии, в остановке после побега, атаки) - у того, кому в голову долго вбивали, что нужно стоять с левой ногой впереди и колени должны быть согнуты для устойчивости, очень тяжко переучивается к стойке с правой ногой впереди и прямыми коленями. (Рукав на левой руке) :Ad:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

"В модном дорогом спортзале ли будете заниматься с разнообразными тренажёрами и специальными устройствами или же дома с гантелями и собственным весом тела - при правильном подборе упражнений разницы в прогрессе вы не почувствуете."

Нагрузить ВСЕ мышцы тела можно, лишь имея самое тело и желание их нагрузить. :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

[QUOTE=ЗакусАЙ;206]Фигурант как раз (в рамках норматива, конечно" должен создать максимальное давление, максимально усложнить собаке жизнь, добиться того, чтобы она НЕ ДОГНАЛА на побеге, УБЕЖАЛА на облайке, СОРВАЛАСЬ на теснении, НЕ ПОБЕЖАЛА к нему на лобовой, НЕ ОТПУСТИЛАСЬ в разных стадиях. Это ИМХО, разумеется.QUOTE]
Кажется, Вы несколько переоцениваете самостоятельность фигуранта. Это ПОМОШНИК судьи и действовать должен не как ЕМУ видится в "рамках норматива," а в рамках УКАЗАНИЙ судьи.

----------


## aria

> А что имеется в виду под приемом на валик?


Примерно так... :Ah: 
Может, порекомендуете ещё какие-нибудь обучающе-развивающие игры для молодой собаки?..

----------


## Irka

Андрей. Все-равно я не особо поняла суть этих мешочков с песком. Чем отличается просто бег от бега с мешком? )) Что именно дают эти утяжеления? Мне что-то очень это напомнило ошейники у собак с грузами. Гы. Как потом выяснилось, эти грузики только во вред. И нифига они мышцы шеи не качают.
И внеси меня наконец-то в список пользователей. Я тебя не вижу телефоном.

----------


## Sergey

aria, физики не хватает, можно было бы поактивней. На подобии лобовой поднимай жгут выше, чтобы прыгала, лучше сбрось, если не удержишь на развороте. И держать желательно перед собой, а перед входом уйти влево, но это надо уметь... Потом фигурант замучается на прыжок выводить, собака привыкнет снизу брать.
зы.админ, а нельзя включить функцию, чтобы кликнуть на ник и он бы выскакивал в сообщении в качестве обращения?

----------


## aria

*Sergey*, спасибо! :Ax:  Мне тааак трудно собачку активную и тяжёлую вообще-то "двигать"... У меня раньше не было большой силовой практики... А она такая... напористая.. Но я постараюсь! :Ab:  
Чувствую, к лету ещё на конкурс по бодибилдингу буду записываться! :Ap:

----------


## Sergey

aria, попробуй приподнять, чтобы передние ноги оторвались от земли, легче таскать будет и старайся спиной не тащить на себя, руками. Плечи поболят, зато спина целей будет.

----------


## aria

*Sergey*,  :0194:  спасибо!  А приподнимать на приёме? Сразу, как вцепилась?

А ещё вот хотела спросить: она, бывает, промахивается - скользнёт зубами и летит дальше, особенно на больших расстояниях... Я тогда, конечно, расстояние сокращаю... А ещё тогда прячу валик, возвращаю собаку на место, и снова посылаю. В следующий раз она целится лучше! Правда, для меня это вообще кошмар: хватка жёстче!.. - я раскручиваюсь вместе с ней с другой стороны. 
Но я правильно поступаю?

----------


## aria

Слышала, просто, что так чехи занимаются... У них доберманы не слетают: они сразу сбрасывают рукав на землю и не дают укусить... Тогда собакав следующий раз не желает промахиваться...

----------


## Немка

:0199: Ребят, тут тема о фигурантах…….

----------


## aria

Ну так... какие движения должен делать фигурант, чтобы добиться того или этого! :Ad:  Ведь не о личностях же тема? :Aj:

----------


## rsv2000

> Я бы поставила вопрос с чего надо начинать раздел защиты?


Таня здравствуй! Очень хорошая тема и Очень правильный и самый острый вопрос.
Ответ наверное где-то здесь:
- с хорошей собаки 
- с хорошим помощником
- с хорошим проводником
Допустим у нас есть хорошая собака, хороший проводник, но нет хорошего помощника. Что бы не вносить путаницу - наверное речь будет идти о помощнике, который будет учить собаку защитному разделу.
Какими качествами как помощник он должен обладать? Какие познания у помощника имеются? Какой имеет опыт в обучении?
в моем представлении у помощника должны быть выражены такие качества: 
- координация (Координация возникает из согласованности таких физических навыков как равновесие, скорость и чувство времени, с сигналами, поступающими от различных органов чувств. Для развития такой согласованности необходимо, чтобы взаимодействие физических и психологических факторов происходило не осмысленно, как это может быть на начальных стадиях обучения, а доводилось до автоматизма. 
- артистизм (художественная одаренность, высокое творческое мастерство) 
- здоровье
в моем представлении помощник должен иметь необходимые знания о защитном разделе, иначе возникнут проблемы с координацией:
 - он должен знать природу возникновения добычного поведения, поведения обороны и поведения избежания, как повлиять на эти формы поведения.
- он должен знать организацию занятий по защитному разделу
- он должен знать за счет чего и как поднять мотивацию на занятиях
- он должен уметь работать с собакой до фазы хватки в добыче
- он должен уметь работать с собакой в фазе хватки в добыче
- он должен уметь работать с собакой на усиление хватки в добыче
- он должен уметь работать с собакой до фазы хватки в обороне
- он должен уметь работать с собакой в фазе хватки в обороне
а так же 7 навыков помощника (подкрепление лая, ритм лая, фаза хватки, движение рукавом, движения телом, гусиный шаг, коллапс, клинч, атака)
Кроме этого помощнику необходимо знать: природу возникновения конфликта и пути выхода из него, три золотых правила обучения, язык звука и язык тела.
Ну и последнее это то, что происходит на экзамене по SchH
-обыск
-облаивание
-отзыв
-побег
-фаза охраны
-задний конвой
-отражение нападения
-атака из движения
-боковой конвой
-разоружение
с уважением Игорь.

----------


## aria

*rsv2000*, какие замечательные положения Вы осветили! :Ab: 
И как жалко, что очень мало фигурантов стремятся довести свой уровень до такого!.. Во всяком случае, мне пришлось встретить немало людей, которые не могут объяснить, зачем они делают то или иное движение... :Ac:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

[QUOTE=Sergey;222]


> Фигурант как раз (в рамках норматива, конечно" должен создать максимальное давление, максимально усложнить собаке жизнь, добиться того, чтобы она НЕ ДОГНАЛА на побеге, УБЕЖАЛА на облайке, СОРВАЛАСЬ на теснении, НЕ ПОБЕЖАЛА к нему на лобовой, НЕ ОТПУСТИЛАСЬ в разных стадиях. Это ИМХО, разумеется.QUOTE]
> Кажется, Вы несколько переоцениваете самостоятельность фигуранта. Это ПОМОШНИК судьи и действовать должен не как ЕМУ видится в "рамках норматива," а в рамках УКАЗАНИЙ судьи.


Вечная тема, вечный спор. :0317:  Я нисколько не переоцениваю самостоятельности фигуранта, Сергей. Во-первых, я, в первую очередь, говорю о внутреннем состоянии фигуранта, которое для собачки (вы же не будете с этим спорить, правда?) очень и очень важно. Фиг НЕ должен хотеть помочь собаке, он ее противник, чьооорт меня побери совсем.

ВО-ВТОРЫХ. Разумеется, фигурант должен действовать в рамках указаний судьи, НО СВОЕ видение норматива у него должно быть тоже, иначе он не фиг, а промокашка неисписанная. ИМХО. 

Я бы развил мысль, Сергей и задал бы "на суд общественности" вопрос, - а должен фиг выполнять сомнительно законное распоряжение судьи?

Я скажу, что в гробу я видывал такого судью вместе с его распоряжениями. В случае, когда судья прямым текстом мне говорит о том, что вот с этой собакой нужно отработать помягче, чтобы она сдала, а эту нуно - "валить", я что твой болванчик покиваю головой и сделаю так, как положено. 

Пысы... вспомнить не могу, на лоттасе, что ли,  обсуждался этот вопрос широко и долго. :Ap:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Примерно так...
> Может, порекомендуете ещё какие-нибудь обучающе-развивающие игры для молодой собаки?..


Вы зря отнимаете у собаки предмет, подзывая ее, когда она предмет забрала. А чего вы хотите добиться этой игрой? (Вы хозяйка, кстати?) :Ad:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> aria, попробуй приподнять, чтобы передние ноги оторвались от земли, легче таскать будет и старайся спиной не тащить на себя, руками. Плечи поболят, зато спина целей будет.


У собаки потяжек спиной почти не видно, ее наоборот на четыре лапы ставить нуно. ИМХО.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Слышала, просто, что так чехи занимаются... У них доберманы не слетают: они сразу сбрасывают рукав на землю и не дают укусить... Тогда собака в следующий раз не желает промахиваться...


Вы не путайте работу фигуранта с собакой и работу с ней хозяина.

Зы... Оно, канешна, с добычненькой собакой можно такие приколы поприкалывать... С агрессивной - я хотел бы на то посмотреть. :Aa:

----------


## inna

> Зы... Оно, канешна, с добычненькой собакой можно такие приколы поприкалывать... С агрессивной - я хотел бы на то посмотреть.


Это игра с хозяином,агрессия в этом случае не особо имеет значение...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> *rsv2000*, какие замечательные положения Вы осветили!
> И как жалко, что очень мало фигурантов стремятся довести свой уровень до такого!.. Во всяком случае, мне пришлось встретить немало людей, которые не могут объяснить, зачем они делают то или иное движение...


Любой фигурант сходу объяснить может далеко не каждое свое движение, потому что процесс зачастую интуитивный, импровизационный. И это правильно, я думаю.

Ну и еще, собссно, есть такое понятие, как ревность к знаниям. Есть люди, которые любят учить и делиться знаниями. Есть такие, кто, являясь прекрасным профессионалом, скупятся на научение других. :Ad:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Это игра с хозяином,агрессия в этом случае не особо имеет значение...


Речь шла о чехах и о рукаве, если мне память ни с кем не изменяет. :Ap:  Но... ладно, с хозяином, так с хозяином. Агрессия... ну пусть не имеет. А нервишки собачкины - имеют? Собачка от нервов может хозяину и в лицо придти, не то что мимо жгутика. :Ad:

----------


## inna

> Агрессия... ну пусть не имеет. А нервишки собачкины - имеют? Собачка от нервов может хозяину и в лицо придти, не то что мимо жгутика.


Собаки разные,не все с нервами...И не пойдёт собака в лицо хозяину...статус не тот чтоб на вожака замахиваться!

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> И не пойдёт собака в лицо хозяину...статус не тот чтоб на вожака замахиваться!


 :Ag: Оч.хорошо. Но мы отдалились от темы, аднака. :Af:

----------


## Sergey

> Я скажу, что в гробу я видывал такого судью вместе с его распоряжениями. В случае, когда судья прямым текстом мне говорит о том, что вот с этой собакой нужно отработать помягче, чтобы она сдала, а эту нуно - "валить", я что твой болванчик покиваю головой и сделаю так, как положено.


Не будем обсуждать некоторые тонкости и просто извращения, но чтобы оспаривать мнение судьи надо стать таким же судьей. Судьи при посторонних не обсуждают работу друг друга, называется корпоративная этика, а уж дело фигуранта бегать куда скажут. Фигурант и судья - это разный статус и судья легко может снять фигуранта с мероприятия. А будет бурно выражать свои эмоции - и до дисквала недалеко. 
У "шибко умных" фигурантов много работы не бывает. :Ag:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> судья легко может снять фигуранта с мероприятия. А будет бурно выражать свои эмоции - и до дисквала недалеко. 
> У "шибко умных" фигурантов много работы не бывает.


Чтоб мудро жизнь прожить, знать надобно немало,
Два важных правила запомни для начала:
Ты лучше голодай, чем что попало есть,
И лучше будь один, чем вместе с кем попало...

Омар Хайам :Aa:

----------


## aria

> Вы зря отнимаете у собаки предмет, подзывая ее, когда она предмет забрала. А чего вы хотите добиться этой игрой? (Вы хозяйка, кстати?)


Ну да, хозяйка... Сразу признаюсь: неопытная в этом вопросе - вопросе постановки защиты... Поэтому, ужасно неловко себя чувствую, когда приходится задавать вопросы: большей частью они у меня могут показаться примитивными, бестолковыми, наивными или элементарными... Сразу хочу извиниться за них и за себя: я частенько "торможу" в этом деле, а с ходу спросить где-нибудь у нас совершенно нет возможности..! Поэтому я буду вам очень благодарна, если вы терпеливо сможете мне ответить!
Вот, например: а что, нельзя забирать предмет, когда она его забрала?.. А как тогда предмет забирают?.. Я в этом вопросе всегда просто дилемму решаю: где-то глубоко понимаю, что таким образом могу "притушить" драйв... А как грамотно всё это сделать?.. Как зациклить собаку на добыче ради меня, хозяйки, как вожака?.. В то же время, чтобы и сама собака не "тушевалась" в моём присутствии..?




> У собаки потяжек спиной почти не видно, ее наоборот на четыре лапы ставить нуно. ИМХО.


А как это? В смысле, она не работает спиной? И как это можно иправить?. А "на четыре лапы" - это как?




> Любой фигурант сходу объяснить может далеко не каждое свое движение, потому что процесс зачастую интуитивный, импровизационный. И это правильно, я думаю.


Это хорошо, что его навыки сформированы так, что он их использует уже интуитивно! Это уже называется опыт! А если делает что-то бестолковое, а когда спрашиваю: а зачем?.. , то чаще всего говорит, что ТАК делают... а сам не нает...




> Ну и еще, собссно, есть такое понятие, как ревность к знаниям. Есть люди, которые любят учить и делиться знаниями. Есть такие, кто, являясь прекрасным профессионалом, скупятся на научение других.


Глупая ревность... Показывает на несовершенство знаний и умений...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> "вопросе постановки защиты"


Игра собаки со своим хозяином имеет очень отдаленное отношение к защитной работе.




> "Вот, например: а что, нельзя забирать предмет, когда она его забрала?.. "


Собственно говоря, собака вас победила и это ее добыча. С какого рожна вы ею честно заработанное забирать то должны?




> "А как тогда предмет забирают?.."


Если речь об апорте, то апортов может быть два, - вы просто меняете принесенный один на второй. Если речь о защите с фигурантом, нужно дожидаться, когда собака предмет плюнет и тогда (агааа, прощелкалааа?) его хватает фигурант.




> "где-то глубоко понимаю, что таким образом могу "притушить" драйв..."


Вы ни не притушиваете драйв, а рождаете конфликт с собакой.




> "Как зациклить собаку на добыче"


Не очень корректное выражение, ИМХО. Не надо никого ни на чем циклить. Нужно развивать добычный инстинкт и пользоваться им в меру потребности.




> "ради меня, хозяйки, как вожака?.. "


И это не очень корректно или просто заблуждение. РАДИ ВАС, - это не к собачке. Она делает все в меру своих инстинктов, УР, БР, а не потому, что мама обрадуется.




> "В то же время, чтобы и сама собака не "тушевалась" в моём присутствии..?"


Если собака "тушуется" в вашем присутствии, это аккурат и может говорить о том, что у вас с нею конфликт.




> "В смысле, она не работает спиной?"


Почти нет потяжек спиной.




> И как это можно иправить?. А "на четыре лапы" - это как?


Поставить на четыре лапы собаку... Что тут можно объяснить? Вы предмет поставьте так, чтобы собака стояла на всех лапах. ВПРОЧЕМ, ОПЯТЬ оговорюсь, что это все-таки касается НЕ ВАС, а фигуранта. Совершенно другое, когда вы играете. не то. ИМХО.




> "Глупая ревность... Показывает на несовершенство знаний и умений..."


Не глупая. И не показывает. Это то же самое, что сказать, что человек глупый и несовершенный, потому что у него левое полушарие мозга больше развито. Или на основании того, что у него волосы кудрявые. Все люди разные.

----------


## aria

*ЗакусАЙ*, спасибо за Ваши подробные ответы! :Ab:

----------


## aria

*ЗакусАЙ*, а можно я опять спрошу?.. Вы уж извините, что не сразу до меня доходит вся "подробность"...



> Вы ни не притушиваете драйв, а рождаете конфликт с собакой.


 А какой конфликт? На почве чего?.. Она потом боится у меня что-нибудь брать?.. Или у неё стресс начинается? Если бы такие действия исходили от фигуранта, могли бы они повлиять на уменьшение добычного инстинкта?..



> Поставить на четыре лапы собаку... Что тут можно объяснить? Вы предмет поставьте так, чтобы собака стояла на всех лапах. ВПРОЧЕМ, ОПЯТЬ оговорюсь, что это все-таки касается НЕ ВАС, а фигуранта. Совершенно другое, когда вы играете. не то. ИМХО.


Всё равно не понятно... И если собака будет стоять на четырёх лапах, то тогда что?.. Что у неё вырабатывается больше/меньше?.. Пусть и с фигурантом! А так она разве не на четырёх стоит?.. :Ah:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

А какой конфликт? На почве чего?.. Она потом боится у меня что-нибудь брать?.. 

Скорее, отдавать ;)

Или у неё стресс начинается?

Канещня, начинается.

Если бы такие действия исходили от фигуранта, могли бы они повлиять на уменьшение добычного инстинкта?..

Если бы фигурант пытался забрать добычу? Скорее, на увеличение добычной мотивации. Уменьшить инстинкт нельзя, ИМХО. Можно снизить или увеличить его выраженность.

Что у неё вырабатывается больше/меньше?.. 

С вами, - наверное, ничего. С фигурантом, если собачка стоит как пень, можно ее и плеткой пощщекотать легонько, надавить. Начнет тянуть. Вам самой этого делать не нужно.

----------


## aria

Понятно теперь... Спасибо большое!!! :Ax:

----------


## Andria

> А какой конфликт? На почве чего?.. Она потом боится у меня что-нибудь брать?.. Или у неё стресс начинается?


Нельзя у собаки тянуть и забирать из пасти предмет. Все это потом выливается на аппорте - у собаки страшные нервы (поджевывания), а также нежелание приносить его обратно проводнику (собака вам не доверяет).
Я своих приучала к команде "дай" с помощью двух мячей.

----------


## Andria

> Игра собаки со своим хозяином имеет очень отдаленное отношение к защитной работе.


А мне кажется, что в данном случае это может отразиться и на защите - при подходе проводника собака может начать нервничать и поджевывать.

----------


## aria

> Нельзя у собаки тянуть и забирать из пасти предмет. Все это потом выливается на аппорте - у собаки страшные нервы (поджевывания), а также нежелание приносить его обратно проводнику (собака вам не доверяет).
> Я своих приучала к команде "дай" с помощью двух мячей.


Спасибо! :Ax:  Я это сейчас уже понимаю: тоже начала играть с двумя мячами... Нужно сказать, что улучшилась отдача не только мяча, но и валика, а это ооочень трепетное пристрастие! :Ad:

----------


## Tatjana

> зы.админ, а нельзя включить функцию, чтобы кликнуть на ник и он бы выскакивал в сообщении в качестве обращения?


Можно в ответ копировать фразу, выделить ее и потом кликнуть на иконку с тегами. Вообщем-то все быстро. Даже я разобралась. :0221:

----------


## Tatjana

> ПО ПОВОДУ ОТПУСКОВ собачки на соревнованиях! Татьяна, тут я несогласный сделался абсолютно. Если я правильно вас понял, вы считаете такое положение дел, когда фигурант работает на соревнованиях агрессивно, - нечестным, неправильным.


Конечно же нет. Это нормальная работа! Я видимо не совсем точно выразилась... Просто обучающие фигуранты не всегда имеют такое физо, как статисты. Поэтому надо учить собаку работать на "высоких оборотах".  





> Крушение надежд... Крушение НЕОПРАВДАННЫХ, "на авось" надежд.


Совсем не на авось... Судя по тому материалу, что мне приходится видеть, многое в обучении собак упускается. Собаку стараются подтянуть под упражнение, не задумываясь о целях защиты.



> Фигурант как раз (в рамках норматива, конечно" должен создать максимальное давление, максимально усложнить собаке жизнь, добиться того, чтобы она НЕ ДОГНАЛА на побеге, УБЕЖАЛА на облайке, СОРВАЛАСЬ на теснении, НЕ ПОБЕЖАЛА к нему на лобовой, НЕ ОТПУСТИЛАСЬ в разных стадиях. Это ИМХО, разумеется. Это либо не очень сильная, либо недостаточно подготовленная собака.





> Кажется, Вы несколько переоцениваете самостоятельность фигуранта. Это ПОМОШНИК судьи и действовать должен не как ЕМУ видится в "рамках норматива," а в рамках УКАЗАНИЙ судьи.


Я полностью согласна с Сергеем. Но Артем, наверное, имел ввиду, что фигурант должен быть честен и не подыгрывать собаке? Ведь задача фигуранта на испытаниях помочь определить судье пользовательные качества собаки, а не изо всех сил помочь ей отвисеть на рукаве.




> ВО-ВТОРЫХ. Разумеется, фигурант должен действовать в рамках указаний судьи, НО СВОЕ видение норматива у него должно быть тоже, иначе он не фиг, а промокашка неисписанная. ИМХО.
> 
> Я бы развил мысль, Сергей и задал бы "на суд общественности" вопрос, - а должен фиг выполнять сомнительно законное распоряжение судьи?
> 
> Я скажу, что в гробу я видывал такого судью вместе с его распоряжениями. В случае, когда судья прямым текстом мне говорит о том, что вот с этой собакой нужно отработать помягче, чтобы она сдала, а эту нуно - "валить", я что твой болванчик покиваю головой и сделаю так, как положено.


Особо своего видения у фигуранта не должно быть. Он статист и должен работать так, как предписано правилами, подчиняясь судье. И всегда должен работать одинаково для всех.

----------


## Sergey

> Он статист


Какое-то слово ... невкусное, все-таки это уважаемая специальность, требующая обучения и квалификации. :Ac:

----------


## Tatjana

> Игра собаки со своим хозяином имеет очень отдаленное отношение к защитной работе.


Не согласна с Артемом. Много, что может сделать сам хозяин. Особенно, если нет возможности постоянно тренироваться с хорошим фигурантом. Что может делать сам проводник? Например, я ставлю своим собакам все основные элементы борьбы сама, со щенка. Только борьбы! Не занимаюсь обучением облаиванию, и естественно, не использую защитный инстинкт. 
В природе волчата рождаются со способностями охотиться и убивать, но если их этому не научить, они так и не начнут охотиться. Обучение начинается задолго до того, как волчонок откроет в себе такую способность и попробует сам кого-то выследить и поймать. Так что я не вижу ничего страшного в играх со своим хозяином, которые в дальнейшем можно перенаправить для выработки защитных навыков.




> Примерно так...
> Может, порекомендуете ещё какие-нибудь обучающе-развивающие игры для молодой собаки?..


Я посмотрела видео. Вообщем все не плохо. Но можно еще лучше! Ничего, что я немного критики... ? :Ah: 
Если проводник понимает работу собаки в защите, то можно сделать многое.
В игре первое, на что я обращаю внимание - это качество хватки. Но сначала надо поднять инстинкт. Когда у собаки достигнуто высокое возбуждение - возможность хватки. Хватку лучше всего отрабатывать как у щенка, так и у молодой собаки на мягкую кожаную тряпку. Хватка должна быть сильной, глубокой и спокойной. (На видео не всегда была хорошая хватка и хозяйка ничего не делала для поправления хватки). Если собака неудачно хватает, надо всегда дать возможность ей поправить хватку, подсказывая правильность действий голосовым поощерением или отдав "добычу". У собаки должно быть почти автоматом выработано поправление хватки, этому можно учить. Во время борьбы подтверждать активность собаки ( у aria это отсутствовало, сама хозяйка всегда была активнее собаки).
Если с хватками нет никаких проблем, можно начинать грузить собаку психологически (замахами) или физически (усложнить удержание тряпки, например поднять собаку от земли или покрутить на хватке). В любом случае можно создать нагрузку для нервной системы. (у aria нагрузки практически не было).  В дальнейшем при обучении защите с таким состоянием собака будет сталкиваться постоянно. Но она уже будет хорошо знать, через какие действия можно одержать победу. Что ее активное сопротивление за предмет всегда награждается и что в конце она ощутит состояние покоя и равновесия. Все эти фазы проводник может отрабатывать сам.
Теперь о прыжке. Показанная техника на видео вряд ли принесет пользу этой собаке... Во-первых собака во время упражнения на очень низком уровне инстинкта и скорости не те. Во-вторых хозяйке физически трудно принять собаку выше. В-третьих проблема "первой хватки" у  доберманов связана не с техникой приема, а с особенностями нервной системы... Надо копать в другом месте.

PS. Хорошую, талантливую собаку можно ничему не учить в детстве. У нее от природы будет все выражено! Но не у всех такие хорошие собаки ...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Просто обучающие фигуранты не всегда имеют такое физо, как статисты.


Я шибко извиняюсь, что имеется в виду? Что у обучающих фигов КПД ниже?))) Так весь вопрос в желании. По сугробам - бегом, Ааарш! (да простят меня знатоки немецкого)




> Судя по тому материалу, что мне приходится видеть, многое в обучении собак упускается.


Упускается? Значит, не повезло, чьорт меня побери совсем. Кто ж виноватый то?




> Но Артем, наверное, имел ввиду, что фигурант должен быть честен и не подыгрывать собаке?


Имел. И имеет. И, смею надеяться, будет иметь.




> Особо своего видения у фигуранта не должно быть


Если у фигуранта нет видения, прости, Господи, процесса, то и понимания того, что это он такое делает, у НЕГО ТОЖЕ НЕ БУДЕТ. И "помочь судье определить пользовательские качества собаки" он тоже - не сможет, увы.




> Он статист и должен работать так, как предписано правилами, подчиняясь судье.


Татьяна, ну неужели вы не видите противоречия сами? ;) Я ничего не говорил о том, что фигурант должен работать супротив правил. Я говорил о коллизиях правил и распоряжений судьи.

Очень хорошо. Давайте проведем юридическую аналогию. В Расейской, например, правовой системе, есть приоритетность вышестоящих законов перед нижестоящими. Главный закон государства - конституция. Все, что противоречит ей, подлежит отмене. Есть федеральные законы и есть законы субъектов федерации (областей). Первые "главнее" вторых.

ЧТО ПРИОРИТЕТНЕЕ: писанные ФЦИ ЧЕРНЫМ ПО БЕЛОМУ правила ИПО или противоречащее им распоряжение судьи?..

----------


## aria

> Ничего, что я немного критики... ?


Спасибо огромное за критику!!! :Ax:  Я очень Вам благодарна за Ваши объяснения и время! Как иначе ж развиваться?.. :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

> Спасибо огромное за критику!!! Я очень Вам благодарна за Ваши объяснения и время! Как иначе ж развиваться?..


Для этого как раз и существуют семинары. Все видно, можно спросить, если непонятно. Запись посмотреть сто раз и перед зеркалом отработать движения. 
В 90-е технику по кассетам и изучали. :Ag:

----------


## Sergey

> Много, что может сделать сам хозяин.


Это точно. Все спортсмены элементы техники отрабатывают сами. И не все фигуранты умеют работать с щенками, или ленятся. :Ag:

----------


## aria

> Для этого как раз и существуют семинары. Все видно, можно спросить, если непонятно. Запись посмотреть сто раз и перед зеркалом отработать движения. 
> В 90-е технику по кассетам и изучали.


Это точно! Семинары нужны как воздух! И корю себя за то, что не нашлась возможность посетить тот, во Львове.(но запись я заказала... :Ad:  Закажу и последующие!) Семинар по защите для меня совсем тупик: очень необходима коррекция профессионала, но с другой стороны, кому и каким образом я потом буду рассказывать, что в какой момент нужно сделать с моей собакой?!.. Для этого в идеале, я считаю, нужно посещать такие семинары с тем фигурантом, с которым будешь заниматься... Такими одноразовыми наскоками мало чего можно добиться: нужна система!
У меня сейчас возможность просматривать семинары по защите Заповитряного И.С. Как говорится, тоже хочу! Но где найти человека, который бы так же сработал с моей собакой? Поэтому ждём возможности посетить его занятия... Но что-то ж нужно пока делать до этого времени?..



> Это точно. Все спортсмены элементы техники отрабатывают сами. И не все фигуранты умеют работать с щенками, или ленятся.


Я совершенно с этим согласна! Если бы была построена соответствующая грамотная работа вначале, то это бы уже служило фундаментом для любого серьёзного норматива!

----------


## Sergey

aria, тебе , на крайняк, до России пешком дойти, мож в другую сторону посмотреть? :Ad:

----------


## aria

> aria, тебе , на крайняк, до России пешком дойти, мож в другую сторону посмотреть?


В общем, да!.. Намного ближе, чем до Львова! :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

Во Львове семинары проходят, туда учиться ездят. Я тебе про площадки.

----------


## aria

> Во Львове семинары проходят, туда учиться ездят. Я тебе про площадки.


Всё ищу смайлик, гдя я тяжко вздыхаю.... Очень сложно... Заграница, без транспорта... 
У нас в области есть прекрасный кинологический центр, основанный Заповитряным И.С. - профессионалом в ИПО с большой буквы! Но он, как правило, на выходных в Киеве... Ждём потепления, может удастся его приглашать к нам в будни...

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Ребят, тут тема о фигурантах…….


Ариа, ну как то... :Ao:  Это ж не к-9, в конце концов. :Ap:

----------


## rsv2000

> У нас в области есть прекрасный кинологический центр, основанный Заповитряным И.С. - профессионалом в ИПО с большой буквы!


От Вас до кинологического центра ровно 115км, ребята из центра учатся в Сельхоз. Академии г.Сумы на заочном, на автобусе 2часа езды, Игорь никогда не отказывает в помощи начинающим, да и любой из команды МНС Вам поможет, было бы желание, Вам в этом отношении проще, мне потребовалось проехать одному 10.000км, что бы попасть к Центр для обучения. Ребята из Мосвы приезжают, из Пензы, Тюмени, Новосибирска, Волгограда, Смоленска, Харькова, Б.Церковь, Киева, Одессы, Днепропетровска для всех желающих учиться никаких проблем, Все в ваших силах. 
с уважением Якут.

----------


## aria

> Ариа, ну как то... Это ж не к-9, в конце концов.


Ой... :Ah:  Извините, пожалуйста, дествительно - флуд...
А о фигурантах хочу сказать:




> От Вас до кинологического центра ровно 115км, ребята из центра учатся в Сельхоз. Академии г.Сумы на заочном, на автобусе 2часа езды, Игорь никогда не отказывает в помощи начинающим, да и любой из команды МНС Вам поможет, было бы желание, Вам в этом отношении проще, мне потребовалось проехать одному 10.000км, что бы попасть к Центр для обучения. Ребята из Мосвы приезжают, из Пензы, Тюмени, Новосибирска, Волгограда, Смоленска, Харькова, Б.Церковь, Киева, Одессы, Днепропетровска для всех желающих учиться никаких проблем, Все в ваших силах.
> с уважением Якут.


Спасибо огромное! :0194:  Мы как раз сейчас находимся на этом этапе! Нам уже удалось встретиться с Игорем и с ребятами, которые, кстати, оказались ещё и нашими студентами! :Ad:  Послушанием мы с ними занимаемся, а защиту будем пробовать, когда потеплеет и сойдёт снег! 
А желание, конечно, есть и ОГРОМНОЕ! Даже не хочется "простаивать"!  :Al: Поэтому и тереблю вот тут... на форуме... Самое удачное для нас время получается тогда, когда в центр приезжают гости с других городов, поэтому, приезжайте все поскорее, а мы тогда к вам присоединимся: Игорь уж наверняка тогда будет в Центре!!![/CODE]

Действительно, подготовка кинологического состава, фигурантов, инструкторов в Центре поставлена на очень высоком уровне! Я не верила, даже не подозревала, что буквально под боком может находится такая высокая школа европейских методик дрессировки собак!

----------


## Олег Рымарев

Черт,я никак не могу до конца разобраться в новой версии форума :0317: .
Старею видимо. 
Только сегодня увидел,что один из участников мне еще неделю назад прислал сообщение. Но ответить там не могу,потому как не нашел этой функции :0317: .
Отвечу здесь. Артем,я по "соревновательным" фигурантам уже высказал свое мнение на Вартхофе :Ab:  Поэтому отчасти в этой теме здесь не учавствую.
По "тренинговым"- не люблю залазить в дебри терминологии,поэтому предпочитаю быть сторонним наблюдателем :Af: .

----------


## Jevgeni

Дааа, прямо из фигурантов мастеров спорта хотите сделать. Супер.

----------


## Tatjana

> Дааа, прямо из фигурантов мастеров спорта хотите сделать. Супер.


Не меньше! :Ap:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Дааа, прямо из фигурантов мастеров спорта хотите сделать. Супер.


Нехай остаются дядями с пивными животиками и одышкой=три пропущенные собашки? :Ap:

----------


## Анна

Кто-нибудь, объясните как писать сообщение, не получается чего-то.

*@L'F@*

----------


## Немка

> Кто-нибудь, объясните как писать сообщение, не получается чего-то.


вы же написали.....

----------


## inna

> вы же написали.....


Какой красавец на аваторе :Ax:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Какой красавец на аваторе


Кыш! Флудильщицы две :Ao:

----------


## k9centrum

Я работаю как фигурант с чужими собаками и скажу, что семинары это очень хорошо, но их мало. Нужно иметь высокого уровня молодых и взрослых собак в тренинге, чтобы совершенствовать свое мастерство работы. Разница между тренинговым и соревновательным фигурантом есть большая, но одно общее у этих двух типов - чувство собаки, знания в защитной работе, физическая кондиция и пластика движений, ну и практика, чем больше тем лучше.

Сейчас начали обучать собак по программе Mondioring, очень много приходится ездить, чтобы учиться технике работы "человека атаки". Она совершенно иная, чем в SchH, но знания и опыт в помогают безусловно освоить новую технику.

Вот какие упражнения (некоторые из огромного множества) должны выполнять фигуранты перед каждым занятием:

Видео здесь Татьяна пока вставлять не разрешает, поэтому даю ссылку на видео (ищите ролик с этим названием -*Hommes assistans / подготовка, тренинг и правила работы "Человека атаки" (декоя) в French Ring. )*
Спасибо!

----------


## Tatjana

> Видео здесь Татьяна пока вставлять не разрешает


Дим, ничего не поняла... почему не разрешаю? :Ai:

----------


## Tatjana

> Кыш! Флудильщицы две


Все разогнал :0227:

----------


## чернощеков александр

```
не только) перед началом работы с собаками. Вот об упражнениях для спины, кто какие делает, - я бы послушал с удовольствием.
```

самое простое упражнение и эффективное тоже-делается через гимнастического козла или похожую опору.бедра опираются на опору, пятки фиксируются так, чтобы корпус и ноги составляли одну прямую, параллельно полу.диск от штанги за голову или к груди,если нет-подойдет утюг.наклоняться к полу-3 по 10 раз.каждую тренировку нагрузку увеличивать на 3-5 кг. желаю здоровья.этот принцип подходит и для собак.

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> ```
> не только) перед началом работы с собаками. Вот об упражнениях для спины, кто какие делает, - я бы послушал с удовольствием.
> ```
> 
> самое простое упражнение и эффективное тоже-делается через гимнастического козла или похожую опору.бедра опираются на опору, пятки фиксируются так, чтобы корпус и ноги составляли одну прямую, параллельно полу.диск от штанги за голову или к груди,если нет-подойдет утюг.наклоняться к полу-3 по 10 раз.каждую тренировку нагрузку увеличивать на 3-5 кг. желаю здоровья.этот принцип подходит и для собак.


Спасибо! А вот еще - пользуется ли кто-нибудь тяжелоатлетическими или ортопедическими поясами в работе? Думаю, все, кто исполняют роль фигуранта с более-менее частой периодичностью, понимают, что фигурантская боль - боль в спине. Шесть ротвейлеров вот надысь по три подхода... и спина побаливат. :0317:  :0215:

----------


## Sergey

Через пару лет активной работы все пользуются, особенно, кто костюмом увлекается.  :Ag:   Дальше колени.  :Ap:

----------


## ЗакусАЙ

> Через пару лет активной работы все пользуются, особенно, кто костюмом увлекается.   Дальше колени.


Я спрашивал с сугубо прикладным интересом - какие лучше пояса, как да чего. :Ad:

----------


## Sergey

Обычно широкий эластичный пояс, не особо держит, но эффект есть, в запущенных случаях уже штангистский, но при дстаточной затяжке в нем дышать тяжело. После работы хорошо бы растянуться, на турнике повисеть.

----------


## чернощеков александр

[QUOTE]


> Мне что-то очень это напомнило ошейники у собак с грузами. Гы. Как потом выяснилось, эти грузики только во вред. И нифига они мышцы шеи не качают.


QUOTE] насчет пользы ошейников с грузом-отличное упражнение.за весну ротв-р ,правда под чутким руководством, так исправил спину  ошейником, что осенью вместо"уд" под нем.судьей получил "отл". нужна система,просто так мышцы не растут, протеин не поможет сам по себе, иначе никто бы в зал не ходил. а другой р-р за три недели " благодаря" ошейнику высох так, что узнал только по хозяину. ошейник развивает даже внешн. поверхность бедра, не говоря о разгибателях спины, трапециях ,шее-развивается вся поверхность от затылка до пяток.  но у рот-ра другой тип сложения. не знаю,нужно ли это овчаркам-еще не пробовал. для спорта нужно поаккуратнее применять.

----------

